# What type/shape of knife meets the following uncommon requirements:



## erezj (Feb 2, 2017)

Need to fill in a gap in my line of knives, but don't really know what is the name of what I am looking for, embarrassing...

I have three 210 Gyuto's (Shig, Heiji, Shun) and two sizes of petty's, so when I am cooking a meal, I'm pretty sorted out, but...

most of the day I find myself using a knife for very short/small yet versatile tasks such as:
1. Cutting half a cucumber
2. slicing an Apple for the kids
3. Slicing half a Tomato...for the kids
4. Cutting one onion...for pasta for the kids...

So it usually goes like this: 'DADDY....I want a....' , after 5 m, 'Daddy...I want ...as well...'

the variety of things I cut is all over the range, soft to hard, small to big...
The Gyuto's are just too big for such use, the petty are too small for some of the harder ingredients....

I want a short knife that I can swing while having the kids lean into the cutting board, maybe ~165, but with a hefty blade, so I can tackle cutting up a carrot for example.

I prefer a Japanese type construction for no good reason besides my fetish for Japanese stuff and aesthetics.

A hefty Santoku comes to mind, but...well, I just think they have the ugliest profile in the world.

I actually held and used the perfect knife for the task, it was a TCBlade by Tzlil, he called it a Mukimono (if I recall correctly) but it was double bevel and had a bit of a belly...so I'm not really sure it is an official Mukimono (loved the K-tip though), but man....that was a great knife !!! unfortunately it wasn't San-Mai (I know its not a pragmatic reason...but this whole knife thing is about passion for me)

Anyways, how do you call a K-tip, double bevel, with a slight belly, ~165mm, San-Mai knife or
A knife suitable for the tasks I described

thanks for the help

p.s
If you have one to offer....

p.s
Custom is one possible path...but usually...above my pay-grade...would prefer to keep it up to $250


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 2, 2017)

Your requirement's a total Bunka, mate.


----------



## erezj (Feb 2, 2017)

Damn, spot on !

How did I miss this...

been looking for something to pop up for the last 6 month !

any makers recommendation?


----------



## Lars (Feb 2, 2017)

The Munetoshi 165 petty from JNS likely could do what you want.
If you want a taller blade you might look for a bunka.

Lars


----------



## preizzo (Feb 2, 2017)

Masamoto KS 165 petty, tadafusa 165 mm petty 
Bunka also takeda or shibata 
Small gyuto I will suggest murata or Misono around 180 mm


----------



## erezj (Feb 2, 2017)

Searched for 'Bunka' at both Jon's and Maxim (really want to buy from one of them, they are just so helpful and great guys), but Nill, no Bunka's found in search...


----------



## khashy (Feb 2, 2017)

I would take a look at Funayuki's too. They're not K-tipped but I think would suit the tasks you need to do. Different profile from a gyuto and usually shorter


----------



## erezj (Feb 2, 2017)

Funayuki hits the sweet spot as well, thanks!

Zoning on 
1. Bunka
2. Funyaki

Still no hits on Jon and Maxim (checked for a Funyaki as well)

Checking the rest of the recommended brands listed abouve


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 2, 2017)

Beware, a Funayuki can be a single bevel depending on the maker.

http://knifejapan.com/knife-types/bannou/ (that shop goes more by the actual japanese naming rather than following western interpretations, so some of what we call a Bunka is with the Nakiris and Bannous, while their Bunkas are more Santoku-like.

There are Tosa/Zakuri bunkas (inexpensive, caveat emptor). Takeda makes some too (expensive).

There are wide differences in profile - those with the most belly (the cheap, light Kiwi 171/173 as an example) tend to be called K-tip Gyutos; Bannous can be very flat.


----------



## khashy (Feb 2, 2017)

Have a look on epicedge, they stock Murata funayukis (made from Blue#1 !!).
I'll be ordering one of those as soon as the UK seller restocks them


----------



## Lars (Feb 2, 2017)

I have an Itinomonn Bunka from Maxim, but believe it is a Munetoshi - just like the butcher knife that started out as Itinomonn and migrated to the Munetoshi line..

..so maybe Maxim can hook you up?

Lars


----------



## guari (Feb 2, 2017)

You need a bunka. I have one kurochi AS from Kurosaki and it fits the bill perfectly (though mine is a 180)


----------



## foody518 (Feb 2, 2017)

But aren't the edge profiles of bunka and santoku pretty similar?


----------



## erezj (Feb 2, 2017)

guari said:


> You need a bunka. I have one kurochi AS from Kurosaki and it fits the bill perfectly (though mine is a 180)



yes, I need a Bunka 

Had some time to check out some stuff out there, help to zone in:
Size: ~150
Profile: LOVE the Kochi profile, not to much belly, not too light...but I saw only 170 and none available
Construction: San Mai, prefer to have a stainless cladding, but full carbon works as well


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 2, 2017)

I use a 150 petty or a Carter 150 Funayuki for most of those tasks. If I had to go back again, I probably would have gotten the Funayuki about 1-2cm longer.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 2, 2017)

foody518 yep  And IIRC in the japanese canon, bunka and santoku are interchangeable - attaching the two blade shapes firmly to one of the names each is a western interpretation, but a useful one.

The name "bunka(bocho)" means "culture (knife)" IIRC.


----------



## fatboylim (Feb 2, 2017)

khashy said:


> Have a look on epicedge, they stock Murata funayukis (made from Blue#1 !!).
> I'll be ordering one of those as soon as the UK seller restocks them



Who sells these? Intrigued. 

Also I got a super cheap Tanaka 180 Gyuto KU for this very purpose... and for the wife. But, I think bunka suits you more.


----------



## khashy (Feb 2, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> Who sells these? Intrigued.
> 
> Also I got a super cheap Tanaka 180 Gyuto KU for this very purpose... and for the wife. But, I think bunka suits you more.



EpicEdge in the US, cutting edge knives in the UK


----------



## Barmoley (Feb 2, 2017)

One of these could work for you http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21415-Review-Carter-Funayuki-and-Muteki. I've been thinking of picking one up for a similar purpose. At the moment I use RyuSen Damascus 150 petty.


----------



## DaveInMesa (Feb 2, 2017)

At the risk of angering the gods, I will mention that I bought a Musuzu Bunka from The Knifeseller Who Must Not Be Named, and I love it. It's actually my favorite knife, now, and it was only $60. 

I also bought a Funayuki from Pacific Knives, because it was such a steal. Mine is Blue #2 steel, and they seem to have sold out of those, but they have a White #2 165mm Funayuki on sale for $54 http://pacificknives.com/product/white-2-funayuki-165mm/ My Blue #2 is an amazing cutter, though I've only used it a little. I didn't know it was POSSIBLE to push-cut totally defrosted boneless chicken breast, but the knife seemed to be urging me to try it and it worked! :eek2: Totally clean cuts, and the meat didn't even attempt to squirt out from under the blade. I was stunned, especially since this blade is twice the thickness of my Bunka (but, to be fair, that is a laser).


----------



## Matus (Feb 2, 2017)

Another option could be Zakuri (the blade is on the more robust side and may need some thinning). There is a guy selling these in Germany for a very reasonable price: http://tosa-hocho.de/zakuri He has both funayuki and bunka (blue#2 or super blue)


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 2, 2017)

Go to knifewear bro, masakage makes several different bunkas, all are 15% off and with the crappy Canadian dollar everything is good value, free shipping to the us over 200 cad, so 150/160 usd they offer 130mm and 170mm Id recommend the koishi(around 180 usd), or if on a budget the yuki( around 145 usd) or if you really want to treat your self the masakage zero(285 usd) which has brass and Arizona desert iron wood handle. They also make two fully stainless Damascus variations, my mom has a kumo nakiri and its a beautiful blade. If you buy the yuki youd have to spend a few bucks more to get free shipping, but they sell some excellent magazine, blade guards and kitchen tools as well.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 2, 2017)

For a moment, I assumed the middle picture on the Pacific site was a choil shot...


----------



## cenc (Feb 5, 2017)

So, I have really fallen in love with the Yoshikane SLD Damascus line. I understand that you want your price to stay below 250~ though.. 

I just had to stop in and say how much I enjoy using my 150mm petty of this line. I am sure that their 165 santoku, 180mm bunka, and 180mm santoku could do you right. Epicurean edge sells them.

Yoshikane's SLD steel has changed my mind about how nicely stainless steel can sharpen up. It takes a stupid sharp edge, so maybe not the best for your kids being around. I love that half octagonal, half rounded bottom double enju horn handle

It holds its edge for a very long time and the grind just flows through anything I throw at it. My two most used work knives are my Yoshikane 150mm petty and a Toyota Noborikoi 210mm.


----------



## erezj (Feb 22, 2017)

Should be getting two semi custom 150 Bunka's from Watanabe in a few weeks, one semi stainless, one carbon.

Will post pictures and review once I get them.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Castalia (Feb 22, 2017)

I am a fan of the Murata Funayuki from EE and the Masakage Koishi Bunka. I use them both all the time for small tasks, but I can also see the benefit of a long thin petty to slice small portions of things.


----------

